# Dismissal upheld in MSC Joanna & WD Fairway collision case



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> In a divided decision, a US federal appeals court has upheld a judge's ruling throwing a lawsuit over an expensive collision between a dredger and a containership off China.
> 
> The three-judge panel for the Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals said a lower court judge did not abuse his discretion when he threw out the cases against liner operator Mediterranean Shipping Co (MSC), arguing that the battle should be fought in China.
> 
> ...


http://aquarmagazine.co.cc/index.php/marine-accidents/177-dismissal-upheld.html


----------

